# EXCLUSIVE: “Rampage” takes aim at Joe Rogan and the UFC fakers



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmm since roegan challenges random ppl like snipes and myspace trolls i wonder if he'd challenge rampage

http://mmabay.co.uk/Story 03881.html


> In an EXCLUSIVE interview conducted by MMABay earlier this week, former UFC light heavyweight champion, Quinton “Rampage” Jackson has taken aim at UFC colour commentator, Joe Rogan, saying he needs to find himself a new job, as well as commenting on what he describes as the fakers within the UFC.
> 
> Speaking about his imminent return to the UFC, the people he will run into and the controversial loss to Forrest Griffin last summer, “Rampage” said:
> 
> ...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wish he'd just stfu now and just fight. I don't care what he has to say! I mean let's assume Joe is biased for jujitsu guys, it still doesn't affect the judges decisions on who wins or not.

F**k Rampage, I use to like you but shut your fu**ing mouth and fight!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Surely Rampage isn't helping his situation by attacking even MORE employees of the UFC?!


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't remember Rogan saying anything bad about Rampage. Did I miss something?
I do know Rampage better show up to fight, I think he's the one being the bitch lately.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

wow some of you guys really dont like it when anyone attacks the UFC machine.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Rampage seems to be having constant chronic PMS.

I fully agree with MagiK11, he needs to STFU and fight, because he's really annoying. If it's true that he's fighting Belfort, then good, because a good ass-whooping will serve him well.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Toxie said:


> Rampage seems to be having constant chronic PMS.
> 
> I fully agree with MagiK11, he needs to STFU and fight, because he's really annoying. If it's true that he's fighting Belfort, then good, because a good ass-whooping will serve him well.


dont u guys think he's being set up for a fall? Comeone ppl this is rampage he's never been the most articulate of ppl Who knows what kinda info he's privvy to and what ppl have said.

TBH i hope i beats belfort just for the simple reason that i dont want to see fighters who air their opinions (good or bad) to get set up for falls like this! This is exactly why i dont like the overt proprietary style of the UFC and its GWB'esque 'with us or against us' style


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> wow some of you guys really dont like it when anyone attacks the UFC machine.


I hate the UFC more than you might know. I watch the fights but hate their business practices and despise Dana but Rampage is being a bitch. He should stop talking all this crap and just fight. It's very simple. It's like when I was in high school and someone kept talking crap about everyone but didn't do anything about it. Stop talking and fight.

I respected him a lot when he just fought, and cracked jokes, but now he's getting on my last nerve and almost wish the UFC would just cut him.

Also I don't think he's being setup for a fall because he's the one talking all this crap. It's not like the UFC put a gun to his head and forced him to make these interviews and say all the stuff he's been saying.

To sum up what I've been saying, "*He needs to stop talking, train, focus, and smash a fool.*"

Very, very simple.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

Seems like he is trying to get "fired" so he does not have to complete his contract. Should try a new way because he does look like a whinny bitch and will be harder to get work when your a backstabbing whinny bitch.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Toxie said:


> Rampage seems to be having constant chronic PMS.
> 
> I fully agree with MagiK11, he needs to STFU and fight, because he's really annoying. If it's true that he's fighting Belfort, then good, because a good ass-whooping will serve him well.


Belfort putting a ass-whooping on Rampage?....I pitty the fool.

Page by 1st round ko


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy shit, I can't believe he's still crying about the loss to Forrest. Come on, it happened 1.5 years ago, life goes on.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

MMABay... I'll never believe anything I read from them


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> dont u guys think he's being set up for a fall?


you said it man. Dana and the UFC are going to try and kill Rampages career now. They'll put him up against the worst possible match ups so he has to leave on a bad note.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mc19 said:


> you said it man. Dana and the UFC are going to try and kill Rampages career now. They'll put him up against the worst possible match ups so he has to leave on a bad note.


_Nah Rampage's career is over! He has no ambitions to fight anymore. He wants to be a movie star! I don't think he can win a fight when he comes back. He is forced to fight wich should never happen._


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rampage really seems to bitch a lot lately. It seems like once a week we are treated to another Rampage tirade about how he is treated unfairly or people dont respect him. Get over it dude, shut up and fight. I find it really hard to respect that guy these days. If you have such a big ass problem with the UFC, then dont fight. If Rampage didnt fight, a year from know no one outside of the hardcore fans would give to shits about what he was doing, unless by some miracle he becomes an acutal movie star. Either way, his impact on mma hasnt been so huge that the majority of the fans are gonna be terribly sad if he never fights again. Between TUF and the comments he has made since it aired, he is looking like a very unlikeable person that has some serious issues with insecurity.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Its MMABay guys, it really reads like a pissed of fan wrote it, its not coming from rampage's mouth. The whole Joe Rogan thing and watching the fight without the volume, isn't that what some of us started doing after the lyoto shogun fight? 

MMABay allways post these EXCLUSIVE MMABAY interview and its always BS. Better we ignore this.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Nah Rampage's career is over! He has no ambitions to fight anymore. He wants to be a movie star! I don't think he can win a fight when he comes back. He is forced to fight wich should never happen._


 I don't know how his career is over. Hes something like 9 wins and 1 loss in his last 10 fights. yes hes acted like an ass lately, but he is still a solid fighter. The UFC is going to try and make him look real bad now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mc19 said:


> I don't know how his career is over. Hes something like 9 wins and 1 loss in his last 10 fights. yes hes acted like an ass lately, but he is still a solid fighter. The UFC is going to try and make him look real bad now.


_Well his career is over because he doesn't wanna be a fighter anymore in my opinion. That's the reason why I think that he will lose his upcoming fights. He doesn't life like a fighter anymore probably more like a movie star^^
So that's what i meant with (his career is over)._


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

LMAO you guys think Rampage really said this?


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I wish he'd just stfu now and just fight. I don't care what he has to say! I mean let's assume Joe is biased for jujitsu guys, it still doesn't affect the judges decisions on who wins or not.
> 
> F**k Rampage, I use to like you but shut your fu**ing mouth and fight!




couldn't have said it better myself, guy is really ruining his image in my book, just shut your mouth and prove it. quit feeling sorry for yourself


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Stokes said:


> LMAO you guys think Rampage really said this?


He has said things that are just as pity and pathetic as this on his own blog. This new quote doesnt seem at all far fetched.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

why the hell do people have a problem with this, he says he just wants to do his job and not interact with anyone who he doesn't like.
He was asked a question he answered it, how is that running his mouth? He's not even being disrespectful to another fighter.
Just cause he doesn;'t want to be the UFC's poster boy you rip him? don't make sense, people are way too sensetive


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> why the hell do people have a problem with this, he says he just wants to do his job and not interact with anyone who he doesn't like.
> He was asked a question he answered it, how is that running his mouth? He's not even being disrespectful to another fighter.
> *Just cause he doesn;'t want to be the UFC's poster boy you rip him?* don't make sense, people are way too sensetive


No, we rip him because he stopped being the fighter we respected. It seems that since his post fight ridiculous exchange of words with Rashad in the octagon ("There gon' be some Black on Black crime"), something crawled up his ass and made him start his period or something. 

And yes, I do believe that Belfort can and probably will beat him, because Rampage lost his hunger.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

ramram22 said:


> why the hell do people have a problem with this, he says he just wants to do his job and not interact with anyone who he doesn't like.
> He was asked a question he answered it, how is that running his mouth? He's not even being disrespectful to another fighter.
> Just cause he doesn;'t want to be the UFC's poster boy you rip him? don't make sense, people are way too sensetive


I actually agree with you. A lot of people give him shit because he is opinionated. Rampage decided to make a shit ton of money on doing the movie him and his dad watched as kids.....um hello who the hell wouldnt take that one in a lifetime chance. Hes fought 30 some fights in his career. If the man doesnt want to fight and express his thughts on the ufc then so be it. No need for us to start bitching about it and bickering. He will finish out his contract in winning fasion hopefully, then the old rampage will hopefully rekindle and sign a new contract and realize he is a fighter and not an actor.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Psychobabble...imaginary demons...twisted logic.

Jackson is an ungrateful, dimwitted whackjob!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

has mmabay produced a legitimate article ever?:confused02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TERMINATOR said:


> Belfort putting a ass-whooping on Rampage?....I pitty the fool.
> 
> Page by 1st round ko


Rampage is too slow for Belfort.


Rampage really needs to quit crying about the loss to Forrest. Thats what happens when you don't finish the fight, the judges will make a decision and you have to live with it. Besides, even muted I see no way that Rampage could have won that fight. 

This guy has been pretty pathetic for awhile no. He has no concept of respect, dignity, or honor. I do hope Rashad knocks him out one day.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

TBF, this "news" is probably not true and i don't think Rampage has done alot of whining, more of telling the truth and being bitter at the same time. I think alot more of the hate he gets now is because other people are hating on him and want to follow the majority.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxie said:


> Rampage seems to be having constant chronic PMS.
> 
> I fully agree with MagiK11, he needs to STFU and fight, because he's really annoying. If it's true that he's fighting Belfort, then good, because a good ass-whooping will serve him well.


Rampage should only talk when he's being funny. Otherwise he should just stay in the gym and do work, if he expects to keep from getting owned by Belfort.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah...Joe Rogan is a loudmouth batty boy sometimes:thumbsdown:

I agree with Rampage on that


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree that Rogan is biased. Goldberg is as well.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

most of the time i try and not listen to all the hype and bullshit imo but i still like him as a fighter but after his bitching on TUF i cant say i like him and i wont watch his movies:laugh: but ill still watch the fights


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

joe rogan's is quite biased sometimes i gotta admit and i love his comedy (which is quite irrelevant to this) but its not like what he says makes judge's descision different.

If you dont like it your tv has a mute button, you dont gotta listen to him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmm, and what does the fact Forrest has a better BJJ game have to do with the fact he picked you apart standing and chopped your leg right out from under you?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hmm, and what does the fact Forrest has a better BJJ game have to do with the fact he picked you apart standing and chopped your leg right out from under you?


:thumb02: lol


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Who ever said he was fighting Vitor Belfort?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It's true that Rogan is biased some times but then again everyone who is a fan of the sport is somewhat biased because we all like different fighters. I thought I heard he was fighting the winner of Rashad vs. Silva? Whoever he fights he better train his ass off so he doesn't look like twice the bitch that "lost" to Griffin.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Whats all this about Belfort? 

If the UFC want him to be the next for Silva then throwing him in with Rampage isn't really going to help matters, otherwise what are Marquardt and Silva going to do in the meantime?

Makes no sense.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i used to dislike rashad and love rampage, its totally opposite now. im glad to see he will come back and fight, but the complaining is getting annoying.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GMK13 said:


> i used to dislike rashad and love rampage, its totally opposite now. im glad to see he will come back and fight, but the complaining is getting annoying.


This is exactly the way I am.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Agreed. Rogan is one of the most biaist commentators I've ever listened to. But what I don't understand is that Rogan hugged the nuts of Rampage, saying he should be a comedian and that he's incredibly gifted and what not, so why the hate? Anyone know?


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Rampage is being a little baby. I hope he fights Rashad, Shogun, and Machida in his "return" and gets absolutely slaughtered. I hate him more than Lesnar and Kongo combined.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is everyone hating on rampage? he is speaking the truth. You can listen to Rogan and be like... this guy won it no proble, but when the judges come with the cards and say something else your like WTF JUST HAPPEN. 

you literally have to watch the fights on mute if they are close and really look at it.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Surely Rampage isn't helping his situation by attacking even MORE employees of the UFC?!


ofc not


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Spec0688 said:


> Why is everyone hating on rampage? he is speaking the truth. You can listen to Rogan and be like... this guy won it no proble, but when the judges come with the cards and say something else your like WTF JUST HAPPEN.
> 
> you literally have to watch the fights on mute if they are close and really look at it.


Only a complete fool or someone who is new and ignorant (not stupid--just new to the sport AKA a noob to MMA) needs to mute a fight to see who the winner of the fight is.

If Rogan or Goldie sway you one way or another, please don't ever go into a room hosting a scientologist seminar.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Agreed. Rogan is one of the most biaist commentators I've ever listened to. But what I don't understand is that Rogan hugged the nuts of Rampage, saying he should be a comedian and that he's incredibly gifted and what not, so why the hate? Anyone know?


I think he's still just butthurt from getting owned by Forrest in that "controversial" Decision. Controversial my balls.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think he's still just butthurt from getting owned by Forrest in that "controversial" Decision. Controversial my balls.


He is! The only way to fix it is for him to come back and fight. Stop talking to reporters and get back into the cage and do what you do best. He fights better than he can think so he should stick to fighting. 

He is an exciting fighter but I wish he would just shut up and fight. Him complaining isn't gonna change Dana. He needs to just suck it up. He is being paid to fight. Millions of people in the world would love a shot at the UFC. He is in the UFC and can't quit whining about everything and everyone involved with the organization.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Why is everyone hating on rampage? he is speaking the truth. You can listen to Rogan and be like... this guy won it no proble, but when the judges come with the cards and say something else your like WTF JUST HAPPEN.
> 
> you literally have to watch the fights on mute if they are close and really look at it.


People are hating on Rampage because they are seeing a side of his persona they aren't fond of. I'm one of them... I used to think Rampage was very cool... but the more he talks... and the more you see of his actions... the more turned off you become.

I know some people say Rampage had these traits all along... but I guess they've never been as evident as they are now.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rampage is right. Rogan is a biased idiot. His rediculous excuses for fighters and making out every fight is competitive when it clearly isn't is old and tiresome. Rogan should play poker because to him 7 duece is pocket aces.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Rampage should only talk when he's being funny. Otherwise he should just stay in the gym and do work, if he expects to keep from getting owned by Belfort.


Newsflash Rampage isn't no hypejob Rich Franklin. Belfort will be crying once again if Rampage ever taps that behind. A mentally weak Belfort isn't gonna do nothing to Rampage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If you guys wanna talk about biased commentating, you need to listen to Frank Mir when Miguel Torres is fighting. You can clearly tell that Torres is Mir's favorite fighter!

Back on topic, I like Rogan sometimes, but he does get on my nerves a little bit at times. For instance when Guida went for a spinning back kick against Diego Sanchez, and then rethought it and just spun around and put his leg back down, Rogan was talking about Guida tying to break dance. I dunno maybe it was just me but I don't find him very humorous when he is trying to be funny sometimes.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Back on topic, I like Rogan sometimes, but he does get on my nerves a little bit at times. For instance when Guida went for a spinning back kick against Diego Sanchez, and then rethought it and just spun around and put his leg back down, Rogan was talking about Guida tying to break dance. I dunno maybe it was just me but I don't find him very humorous when he is trying to be funny sometimes.



Comes off as condescending sometimes definitely.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's funny that everyone who says Rampage is right are all painted red. 

I agree Joe is biased at times but as I said it doesn't affect the judges decisions so it shouldn't matter. Also Rampage isn't right because he's a professional athlete and he's acting like a pre schooler whining about every little thing and talking shit about everyone in the company who got him where he is today. 

Other pro athletes who acted like this haven't flourished and pretty much got shafted, like Terrel Owens playing in one of the shittiest teams in the NFL because nobody wants him on their team.

Now I just want to see Rampage fight stiff competition and see if he can backup all this shit he's talking.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Guys that used to be Rampage's biggest fans are talking about him now like he's a washed-up nobody chump.

People that once overrated - at least in my opinion - Rampage are now calling him a bum.


I love it.


But it makes me think. Let's put a scenario where Rampage doesn't get back with the UFC - too much bad blood or whatever - and jumps ship to SF. What does that do to the UFC? I know UFC supporters have said, there's no way they can get knocked off, they have too much talent. Well... Yes, but more and more we're seeing internal cracks in the framework of Dana White's little club and it doesn't look like the organization is handling its growing pains all too well. 

You say that the UFC has a lot of staying power, but lose a Hendo here, a Rampage there, and what?

I'm not saying that Rampage will jump ship from the UFC for another fight org or that this would mean the end of the UFC if he did - I don't think that's the case at all. However, it does seem like a trend that I would be worried about if I were a Zuffa exec.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tomislav III said:


> I'm not saying that Rampage will jump ship from the UFC for another fight org


He can't, he's still under contract. The UFC would have to release him of his contract and they wouldn't do that. Rampage's only option is to meet his contractual agreement and then go to another organization, or he'd be forced to retire and never fight in MMA again.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Tomislav III said:


> Guys that used to be Rampage's biggest fans are talking about him now like he's a washed-up nobody chump.
> 
> People that once overrated - at least in my opinion - Rampage are now calling him a bum.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree. The UFC should make it their business to ensure fighters like Hendo and Page don't jump ship.

It's the the UFC's job to make sure they have the best fighters regardless of who they are.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I think he's still just butthurt from getting owned by Forrest in that "controversial" Decision. Controversial my balls.


About as "controversial" as Rua vs Machida in my opinion. He didn't by any means get "owned" in that fight. He may have lost due to excessive leg kicks by Forrest but in no way was he owned like you say. I'd be pissed if too they gave Rua the immediate rematch whereas they told me to F-OFF. Hopefully karma is a bitch right?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol Rampage/Forrest isn't nearly as controversial as Machida/Rua. Rampage got out pointed by a ******* MILE in that fight. He got completely outclassed in most of the fight. So what if Forrest didn't rock him? He landed WAY more shots than he did and completely dominated him on the ground. This is a sport, not a god damn fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Lol Rampage/Forrest isn't nearly as controversial as Machida/Rua. Rampage got out pointed by a ******* MILE in that fight. He got completely outclassed in most of the fight. So what if Forrest didn't rock him? He landed WAY more shots than he did and completely dominated him on the ground. This is a sport, not a god damn fight.


Agreed. Machida/Rua was extremely close. With the exception of Rampage dropping Forrest in the first round, Rampage didn't do much. Forrest had a triangle but let go so he wouldn't be slammed, he was landing good combinations, and was landing leg kicks as well. He had Rampage limping around the cage during the fight.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> wow some of you guys really dont like it when anyone attacks the UFC machine.


Joe Rogan is part of the UFC machine? 

Rampage is an idiot, he acts 100% on impulse and reaction, he calculates nothing, could care less what the results are and is as sharp as the blunt end of a thumb tack. He's looking for a scape goat needs to STFU and sign to a fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> I hate the UFC more than you might know. I watch the fights but hate their business practices and despise Dana but Rampage is being a bitch. He should stop talking all this crap and just fight. It's very simple. It's like when I was in high school and someone kept talking crap about everyone but didn't do anything about it. Stop talking and fight.
> 
> I respected him a lot when he just fought, and cracked jokes, but now he's getting on my last nerve and almost wish the UFC would just cut him.
> 
> ...


Okay, I just don't need to type at all. If I could rep this one too I would.:thumb02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL I think Rogan is pretty cool myself.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I cant wait to hear what he has to say when Rogan interviews him in the octagon if he wins his next fight. Im sure its bound to be some epic shit in one way or another.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Toxie said:


> No, we rip him because he stopped being the fighter we respected. It seems that since his post fight ridiculous exchange of words with Rashad in the octagon ("There gon' be some Black on Black crime"), something crawled up his ass and made him start his period or something.
> 
> And yes, I do believe that Belfort can and probably will beat him, because Rampage lost his hunger.


I understand what you're saying, I'm very dissappointed that he has not fought in several months and has no scheduled date. But Rampagae has always ran his mouth, this is nothing new, and I have 0 problem with it, your fighting in a goddamn cage for a living, run your mouth if it is not seriously disrespectful to other fighters.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

ppl cant seem to look past Rampages mouth and REMEMBER that he is way more battle tested then Rashad, has a way more proven chin and when he uses it more impressive takedowns/slams and wrestling (remember he outgrappled Dan Henderson). Rashad on the other hand was losing to Chuck til he landed a bomb, losing to Forrest til he landed a bomb, didnt look impressive against Bisping. Rashad is definately a good fighter but he hasnt totally proven his staying power at the top of the division like Rampage has IMO infact i think he got the title from the weakest champion in awhile (not to mention a title shot after beating Chuck) in any division and i like Forrest but we will never see him with gold in the UFC ever again.

Ppl thinking Rampage is just gonna go out there and get smashed are in for the same shock Wanderlei fans for Rampage/Wandy 3. 

I just hope Page trains hard and comes hard but considering it's gonna be Rashad and bigtime ego on the line, i would expect nothing less.

I agree Joshua (post below me), the T. Silva fight is gonna be a good gauge of where Rashad is at, i just hope he doesnt get embarrassed like vs Machida as it would ruin some of the hype around Page/Evans


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

alizio said:


> ppl cant seem to look past Rampages mouth and REMEMBER that he is way more battle tested then Rashad, has a way more proven chin and when he uses it more impressive takedowns/slams and wrestling (remember he outgrappled Dan Henderson). Rashad on the other hand was losing to Chuck til he landed a bomb, losing to Forrest til he landed a bomb, didnt look impressive against Bisping. Rashad is definately a good fighter but he hasnt totally proven his staying power at the top of the division like Rampage has IMO infact i think he got the title from the weakest champion in awhile (not to mention a title shot after beating Chuck) in any division and i like Forrest but we will never see him with gold in the UFC ever again.
> 
> Ppl thinking Rampage is just gonna go out there and get smashed are in for the same shock Wanderlei fans for Rampage/Wandy 3.
> 
> I just hope Page trains hard and comes hard but considering it's gonna be Rashad and bigtime ego on the line, i would expect nothing less.


You have a good point. I cant stand the poor me attitude that Rampage has been displaying lately, but the dude can fight. I wanna see how Rashad handles Thiago Silva at 108, but as of right now I think that Rampage will be able to KO Rashad when they fight.


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

I think so too. Rashad's biggest win in my opinion was Chuck. And during that right he was losing most of the exchanges till that one big overhand he landed. Page on the other hand beat Chuck twice both times during Chuck's prime. I suspect if Chuck can tag Rashad a few times within 2 rounds, that Page granted if he hit Rashad a few times within 2 rounds would be more devastating. He clearly hits harder then Chuck and has a battle tested chin.


----------

